
Homeless Coder Learned to Code and Launching an App - HeinZawHtet
http://www.businessinsider.com/leo-the-homeless-coder-2014-5
======
brudgers
Title: _8 Months, After Learning To Code And Launching An App, Leo The
Homeless Coder Is Still Homeless_

